# Where to get rocks?



## Cichlidlover3650 (Aug 1, 2012)

HI guys II need some rocks! There is not a chance that I would pay 7 bucks for a rock at petco  Could you link a rock maybe at like lowes or Home depot that would be safe for fish! Or a way to make them safe. Thanks guys


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

See if you have a local landscaping company, stone yard supply company or rock quarry near you. I buy all mine from a local stone yard cheap.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Deeda said:


> See if you have a local landscaping company, stone yard supply company or rock quarry near you. I buy all mine from a local stone yard cheap.


Thats where i got mine, was a local cement co that sells rock for patio's ect, they had some nice river rock, i ended up getting river stones kinda like slate $0.25/LB, carefull not to buy any with sharp edges.

I believe most rocks are safe, maby pressure wash them, you could give them a soak in a weak bleach solution then wash well afterwards.


----------



## CCichlids (Sep 27, 2011)

I find most of my rocks. Soak them in a diluted bleach water mixture, scrub the dirt of, pressure wash them, then soak in normal water with an overdose of dechlorinator.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

get your rocks from a local river they are free and many styles to choose from all different colors plus they are rounded looks good you can stack em how you want make caves but you could boil to kill anything or a lil bleach in a bucket scrub them good!!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> get your rocks from a local river they are free


That's also stealing and you could be fined. Local supply yards around me sell for .10 - .12 per pound. They usually have very nice selections also. You can get enough for a large tank for $10 - $20.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

stealing lol were you get that in wv its not stealing if you get rocks not in the water or near water line its not stealing just call your local dnr in pa im sure they are the same as here or go to creek there is no standerd regulation at all for a creek and prov356 i dont like being called a thief check your regulations before you start accusing ppl every state is diffrent pa is country like wv should be same....


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would recommend that everyone check state and local regulations, laws, etc before you go rock collecting on either private or public land. But, I think you'll find it rare that local officials will tell you that it's ok to go ahead and go down to the waterways, etc and take whatever you want. Where I come from if you walk onto land that doesn't belong to you and take something without the owner's permission, it's stealing.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jldean23 said:


> stealing lol were you get that


These days any disturbance of wetlands can be an issue with governments and municipalities. If the waterway is part of a national park, there could easily be regulations. California is very strict about removing anything. It's always good to check and it's just as easy to buy at a landscape supply.

My land has powerlines along one side and the woodchip companies like to dump their chips there, we are closer than the depot. We are always finding strangers and even neighbors helping themselves because "nobody owns the power lines". Not true! :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I also went to a landscape supply yard. I got over 400 lbs of granite boulders of various sizes for $34 and change. I got to pick and choose which I liked best and in the tank when I got home. The leftovers are for the yard. Something that looks sweet in a store may not look right when you get it in a glass cage.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

I also go to a place that sells landscaping rock. He even gives me a price cut because I tend to buy rocks that don't sell well (Lace Rock, for example). Today we went and spent 10 dollars on an assortment of random colorful rocks for the 20G we're working on.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

I just wonder im thinking of changing white pf sand too black and i wonder if local stone place would have a pretty bright white granhite or something white other than expensive white holely rock????


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

The place I went to does indeed sell things in small enough grain to be used as substrate. Not just sand, but small grain dolomite and the like.


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

i see what you meen dj but around here we dont have any wetlands or a sanctionary with a body of water all of our waterways is just part of national forest lol now you take a tree now were talkin about trouble lol or making a trail on national forest by buddy works for dnr its all in were you live though if you ask a dnr can i take a rock he would just laugh and say yeah go ahead.

I have read articles on other states you take a blade off grass lol your goin too jail funny part was me and my buddy went to river to get his rocks dnr walked up lol what are yall doin couldnt fathem why we needed rock we said aquarium he was like all ok dont hurt yourself lol....


----------



## jldean23 (May 11, 2012)

no i mean ghranite rock big rock big white rock sometimes fount near gold deposits maybe im thinkin of the wrong type of rock? lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You will need to check your local rock quarry or supply yard to see what rocks are available.


----------



## nyccichlid (Mar 24, 2005)

There is a landscaping company/green house right up the block from one of my LFSs. The rock at the lfs is like 5.00 per pound. The rock at the landscaper...right up the block? 65 cents per pound.

Check out your local landscaper. They have tons of rocks. Literally.


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

My local landscaping company has a gorgeous showroom which made me feel intimidated inquiring a small sale. But they were nice and friendly. $0.14/lb for something called Baja Cresta. I picked up 100 lbs for my 75G which was more than enough.


----------

